# hello all im new here



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

hi everyone im Danni and im 29, hubby and i have been ttc for 9 years, i had 1 course of ivf last summer which was unsuccessful, i am now feeling ready to start again, this time i will be having icsi, i have not got a date yet but im so glad i have found this site as last time i had nobody at all to speak to and i found it really difficult. its nice to know there are people in the same situation to chat to.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Danni

Welcome to FF hun, just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck with your cycle this year (so sorry your last one didnt work) - you will have plenty of support through this cycle  .

If you find it hard to navigate your way around or cannot find something particular just yell, either myself or one of the girls will help you.

Mel
x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks very much Mel, i feel better already knowing i can talk to people on here, hubby is very supportive but not the same as chatting to women, again thanks xx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hiya danni 
welcome to FF 
i wish you all the luck i can in ur nxt lot of tx 
good luck steph


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Danni

Just wanted to say  and welcome to FF 

Sorry your last cycle didn't work 

I wish you all the very best of luck for your cycle this year  

Love
Flippy


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi danni and welcome to ff

Good luck with the IVF i hope it works this time

Kate xx


----------



## clara42 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Danni,

Welcome to FF - I'm a newbie too, its great to find some support and be able to talk about whats going on and your frustrations.

good luck with your treatment 

Claire xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

danni sorry to hear you last cycle didn't work.  wishing you the best of luck for this one.  LEt us know when u get a date etc


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Danni,

So sorry to hear about what you've been going through, 9 years is such a long time and i really hope that your next treatment works for you, I'll have my fingers crossed for you. This site is great if you need someone to talk to because everyone is in a similar situation and so understanding.
This site has helped me loads and i hope it will help you too. Good luck with everything.

Leanne x


----------



## easter (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi there everyone,

Also new here. Good to find some people to talk too!!  
I've been ttc for almost one year now and don't seem to getting anywhere due my severe lack of menses! Hopefully the hospital will be able to give me some answers soon as results show my other half is fine. Bit worried about what to expect but should at least let me know what's ahead for us.

Glad I found this site,

Josie x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi girls
just to let you all know ive got an appointment on 24th may for scan and bloods, and hopefully depending when af arrives i will be starting icsi end of may beginning of june.
bit scared now as didnt have much fun last time, but also feel a bit excited, and now i have found this site im hoping it will be a bit easier emotionally, as you lot know what its like.
better have a good few nights out in the next month!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*danni*

What good news!

I hope that it will be easier for you this time too, wishing you lots of   & 

any help I can give finding your way around the site just shout 

*~Dizzi~*


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi danni 
hope all goes well for u fingers crossed 
steph


----------



## Jussy (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Danni, i'm new too.  Just registered today and i'm just getting used to all the abreviations!?!.  I'm 35 (nearly 36) and DP (soon to be DH) is 33.  We're on our second attempt at ICSI at the moment.  Been for a scan today and have been told i have 13 eggs which will be recovered early next week.  Like you i felt really low after the last failed attempt but i'm now getting rather excited as we're nearing the cruitial stage...mind you i've just been told by the nurse that the Gonasi needs to be injected with longer needle as it goes into the leg muscle and is apparently more effective...my god though it's huge and i know for sure that it's gonna hurt like hell!!

Nice to find another new girl on this site and you're right it about finding somewhere to share feelings, emotions and worries.  I found it really hard last time round with nobody to talk to.  This time i've confided in one special friend and i've also found this site and lots of other brave people who are experiencing the same as me.  Wishing you all the best of luck. 
xxx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi jussy thanks very much,

and best of luck to you to with ur ec, 13 eggs is great!

not liking the sound of longer needles! lol, i did my own injections before as dh has a needle fear! im not sure i can do it if its a longer one! not as though i can down some vodka before hand is it lol.

Anyway thanks to all you girls for you kind words, hope you are all ok, speak soon
love Danni x x x


----------



## bunny9 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi

I am new here and feel like everyone knows lots of stuff I have no idea about.  Dh and I have been ttc for 2 years and 2 months.  Just started taking clomid, diagnosed with endo Dec 05.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi bunny9 and welcome to ff - i thought i knew all about infertility until i joined this site and i now know i still have so much to learn

Good luck on the clomid

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

welcome bunny, good luck with Clomid. I'm hoping ot start it soon


----------

